# 44,TTC, Fibroid, need Info!!



## Hope Filled

Hello, 

Does anyone know if you can take DHEA with fibroids? 
I just found out I may... have one and I am scheduled next week for another ultrasound
My cycles are from 17 to 27 days, and the last cycle was 17 no O. 
Thought I had PCOS when I went to get checked out, still no answer from the doctor on that result. 
Anyone with the same or just information?


----------



## GodsNotDead23

Hey! I know this is pretty late. And I don't have any information. BUt I saw you didn't get any replies and wanted to say welcome!


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: welcome to bnb


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! I'm not sure about the answer to your question but hopefully someone else can help :)


----------



## Wobbles

Hi

Welcome to BabyandBump

<3


----------

